# put my back out badly... any ideas



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

hi guys long and short of it I've put my back out. took daughter out on her bike which gave me back pump. then had lunch.. went to stand up from table got shooting pain lower right side. dropped to floor couldn't move for one hour. now can move very tentatively but lots of shooting type pains in back especially when i put weight on right leg. any ideas what I've done.

i don't really want to go docs as i can't miss work at minute

took paracetemol and voltarol so far


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Dave 0511 said:


> hi guys long and short of it I've put my back out. took daughter out on her bike which gave me back pump. then had lunch.. went to stand up from table got shooting pain lower right side. dropped to floor couldn't move for one hour. now can move very tentatively but lots of shooting type pains in back especially when i put weight on right leg. any ideas what I've done.
> 
> i don't really want to go docs as i can't miss work at minute
> 
> took paracetemol and voltarol so far


Inversion Table mate, I wouldn't be without mine, 20 minutes 3-4 times a week. http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=inversion+table&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

could be sciatic nerve. ai, ice pack or frozen peas and rest up. Try to keep moving as much as you can or it'll really stiffen up.

I swear by my TENS machine aswell.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mate ive had a fuked back all my life since blowing the l5 and having it trimmed

its in spasm t the moment - the fastes way of getting it out is rest and valium (diazepam) - you cant get it to behave til this stops - go to the doc or phone casualty see if they can give you some

Also get on the painkilles and anti inflam now too

osteo's, inversion tables and all other sh1te wont work til its out of spasm - it will probs settle in a few days

i pinched mine on 3 jan and still have a numb right foot and calf but i only missed 2 work days and 1 gym session lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you probs know you have ****ted a nerv and that will take 1 to 5 weeks to settle

all the advice about staying active and everything is fine once it has settled - everything else will only aggrevate it atm


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As Uriel said fu*king good pain killers and plenty of them.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> As Uriel said fu*king good pain killers and plenty of them.


i have some codein phosphate 30mg ea and 2 of those dont touch it when its playing up - i always keep a few strips of 2mg diazepam too just incase

funnily enough gear (and tren) keep it in good fettle


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

As other people have said it sounds like your sciatic nerve. Can't do much yet, just painkillers and rest it, good luck!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> i have some codein phosphate 30mg ea and 2 of those dont touch it when its playing up - i always keep a few strips of 2mg diazepam too just incase
> 
> funnily enough gear (and tren) keep it in good fettle


Very bizarrelly l found T5's helped me, deadly serious too..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

btw "spazm" is the bodies attempt at immobilizing the back but cause your spine is like a pile of wobbly cups - it doiesnt fuking work (stupid sh1tty body) - so it hurts like a cnut - a good disc on the move and spasm should feel like you've been knifed - fun aint it?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> Very bizarrelly l found T5's helped me, deadly serious too..


i love t5 - buzzy little biscuits = pm me where you get decent ones from these days bud, all the ones i get are sh1te


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> i love t5 - buzzy little biscuits = pm me where you get decent ones from these days bud, all the ones i get are sh1te


Hand on heart mate l think there all sh*t now, not heard good reports about any recently.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> Hand on heart mate l think there all sh*t now, not heard good reports about any recently.


yeah - decent eph is rare now and i CBA trolling pharmas for chesteze


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> Hand on heart mate l think there all sh*t now, not heard good reports about any recently.


United Pharmacy mate


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Shooting pain is from the nerves, its likely you have a buldging disc pressing on the nerve, these can happen without warning from over doing it can take weeks or months to develop before the disc gives on, this is why they can seem to happen from simply turning round, sneezing coughing etc.

Muscle spasms can be another cause if they are putting pressure on a nerve but a muscles spasm is your body trying to protect your spine normally from hyper extending the spine to far in 1 direction which puts too much pressure on your discs or you putting prolonged stress on the spine, either way the base problem will probably be the discs, the fact that it was so painfull that it dropped you tells me is a buldging disc, they can pull back in themselves in a few weeks to a couple month, sometimes they don't and prolapse, then its surgery.

Once your disc buldges its always going to be a weak point in your back, you need to take more care of it from this point onwards in you life.

It may just be a pulled muscle hyper extended and wen into spasm, a massage will solve that problem, if its a disc, a massage won't help much, it will help remove the spasm but if you end up with a deep dull aching then its a disc aswell or shooting pains remain down the back ass and legs its a disc problem.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i have some codein phosphate 30mg ea and 2 of those dont touch it when its playing up - i always keep a few strips of 2mg diazepam too just incase
> 
> funnily enough gear (and tren) keep it in good fettle


i got these for my back aswell, im only 23 tho lol, got a few saved for a rainy day, doc gime scripts for the full range of pain killers, mad cnut


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Diazapm is the best muscle relaxant iiv used.

Also for not wanting to go to the docs to take time off work your potentially putting the future health of your back at risk, take it very easy, if you have a private physio in your area I'd book up at a weekend if there open sat, electro therapy is great for muscle spasms, normally £30-40 per session to see a physio.

Or a home remedy would be a hot water bottle, even tuck it in your jogger pants and tighten your draw string to keep it there, that's what I do. As hot as I can tolerate, a few days and its eased a lot.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had a repeat prescription for Diazepam, Naproxen and Dihydrocodeine for a few years now since a nasty back injury. One each of these washed down with a can of cider will ease the worst pain. If you have badly hurt your back your first port of call after the docs will be a physio. These vary in quality quite a bit. Once you have some semblance of normal movement it's important to start working your core. I've done some sort of core work virtually every day for over 4 years now. Yes, my back is still a weak area but I can do a wide variety of exercises and squat and deadlift well over 200kg...

Bending down to pick up a 10p is another matter lol...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Go and see and osteopath asap, they will get you sorted.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Inversion Table mate, I wouldn't be without mine, 20 minutes 3-4 times a week. http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=inversion+table&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1


Which one would u recommend?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Go and see and osteopath asap, they will get you sorted.


Fck that for a laugh - aren't they the ones that like to click bones back into place?


----------



## bubbleobill (Oct 26, 2012)

Go to the doc mate. A back injury can really stuff u up. Best to find out how bad u hurt it before trying to battle on


----------



## under (May 8, 2007)

Diclofenac from boots take 25mgs twice a day am and pm and also get the spray. Then go and see a chiro, best money you will spend.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ahal84 said:


> Which one would u recommend?


Any mate, I paid 500 bells for mine 10 years ago, they've come down in price like nothing else as you can see on Ebay. They are the real deal mate I usually fall a sleep on mine when I'm fully inverted I'm that relaxed and pain free it's unreal.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

hi everyone thank you for the detailed replies and help.

I ended up putting hot water bottle on to get some mobility then just took it easy still got shooting pains with certain movements but dont want to let it seize up

been doctors but said I don't really want signing off so he has given me normal paracetemol and ibuprofen for now, can go back tomorrow if not enough pain relief.

so anyway no training this week for me maybe some light cardio that will be about it, thank you for the replies again

I am 28 now and have been lifting heavy for a fair few years , sometimes with worse form than I should (i.e. hitching 250 deadlifts for a start)... maybe this should be a warning to lighten up a bit, reset my form on all lifts and see how I get on from there.... I'll still need my body long after I give up weightlifting!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> hi everyone thank you for the detailed replies and help.
> 
> I ended up putting hot water bottle on to get some mobility then just took it easy still got shooting pains with certain movements but dont want to let it seize up
> 
> ...


Taking care and training wisely is the key. I'm in my 50's now and still going strong.

Osteopath's are fine but can't do diddly for disc injuries.

I would also recommend Nidge's Inversion table. I wouldn't be without mine either.

In the future though, core work is key...Good luck.


----------

